

Show HN: LemmeBeFrank – Get a 2-3 minute video of brutally honest feedback - austenallred
http://lemmebefrank.com/

======
manuisfunny
Would you accept repeated feedback requests?

For example: Someone paid and received feedback on an app from you, made
improvements, deployed a new version. Can they then pay for more feedback? Do
you imagine a limit for this, with each feedback request being paid for?

------
manuisfunny
This looks like an awesome idea. I'm sure software developers or startups
would love to hear about issues a user finds with their apps or websites.

Plus, it can be done early on in the development process.

...please don't give me feedback on this comment, I haven't paid yet :)

~~~
austenallred
Ha, the $5 is pretty much symbolic. I try not to be an asshole unless people
want me to be ;)

------
iraldir
Why the custom website instead of fiverr? Or maybe you have both (did not
check). How much users did you got?

~~~
austenallred
This was originally a hackathon project from last night, and it kind of took a
couple of turns and ended up as it is now. We have zero users; the site has
been live for literally five minutes.

